# Clomid and low sperm count



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

I posted this on the Secondary Infertility thread but had no response so thought I would try on here as not sure were it would be best placed.

I went to see the FS a few weeks back and to be honest he wasn't that helpful. Apparently all my results were fine and the OH has a low sperm count 6.5million. We are on cycle 15 with maybe one possible chemical in that time. He has prescribed 100mg of Clomid but I don't understand how that will help as I do ovulate :wacko:

Do you ladies have any ideas as to why he would prescribe this??? and whether I should just go ahead and try, I think I am just scared that it will mess my cycles up at this time in my life...menopause will not be to far away :cry:

What do you ladies think?


----------



## seoj

Hi hun- hope it's OK that I respond to this (happen across it while scrolling down to another section). I too was over 35 and my hubby had a lower sperm count (after 2 reversals) AND I also had fertility issues of my own (low egg reserve)... so we had to seek fertility help after many many months of TTC. I was put on Clomid and in conjunction we did IUI- to give us the best shot of conception- even though we were told we had maybe a 5% chance (even with all that). 

For me- they did many tests. Blood work to check my levels, they did a dye test to make sure my tubes weren't blocked, U/S to check my ovaries/eggs etc... so lots of poking and prodding for sure. 

I was told- per the FS we saw (and we really loved the clinic we went to)- that with Clomid, the best chances at conception are to also do IUI. So that they can the sperm as close to the uterus as possible. With being on Clomid- it does help your fertility, and I'm guessing the doctor wants to give you better odds due to your husbands low count. 

A close friend also was put on Clomid- she didn't have any fertility issues, it was just "unexplained"- but it wasn't till she did the IUI that she conceived (2nd round). 

Just trying to give you some better insight- but if you are not comfy with the information the FS gave you, I'd recommend seeing someone else. We honestly got a ton of information at our initial appt- but didn't really connect well with the woman we first saw- she knew her stuff, but lacked in the personality dept. Then, when she went on maternity leave (yup!)- we were referred to another FS and we like him SO much better... I'm glad it worked out that way tbh. 

Sorry if this is too much info- feel free to ping me if you want. Or not. I just thought I'd pass along what I know from my experience-- it can certainly happen hun, no matter what the "odds". There is no one size fits all- and regardless, it just takes that one good sperm and egg to meet up!!! 

btw- I was only Clomid for 2 cycles, and it didn't mess with my cycle at all. I did experience some mild side affects- all very normal. But overall, it wasn't a big deal. It certainly can't hurt to give it a go and try- see what happens... and if needed, then re-assess things at that point. I've heard some great results with Clomid alone- regardless of IUI. The IUI just gives *better odds*- but again, all dependent on your circumstances... so if trying might help, I'd say do it! Give it a few months, then see. Ya never know hun :) Best of luck!!!


----------



## felcity 45

seoj said:


> Hi hun- hope it's OK that I respond to this (happen across it while scrolling down to another section). I too was over 35 and my hubby had a lower sperm count (after 2 reversals) AND I also had fertility issues of my own (low egg reserve)... so we had to seek fertility help after many many months of TTC. I was put on Clomid and in conjunction we did IUI- to give us the best shot of conception- even though we were told we had maybe a 5% chance (even with all that).
> 
> For me- they did many tests. Blood work to check my levels, they did a dye test to make sure my tubes weren't blocked, U/S to check my ovaries/eggs etc... so lots of poking and prodding for sure.
> 
> I was told- per the FS we saw (and we really loved the clinic we went to)- that with Clomid, the best chances at conception are to also do IUI. So that they can the sperm as close to the uterus as possible. With being on Clomid- it does help your fertility, and I'm guessing the doctor wants to give you better odds due to your husbands low count.
> 
> A close friend also was put on Clomid- she didn't have any fertility issues, it was just "unexplained"- but it wasn't till she did the IUI that she conceived (2nd round).
> 
> Just trying to give you some better insight- but if you are not comfy with the information the FS gave you, I'd recommend seeing someone else. We honestly got a ton of information at our initial appt- but didn't really connect well with the woman we first saw- she knew her stuff, but lacked in the personality dept. Then, when she went on maternity leave (yup!)- we were referred to another FS and we like him SO much better... I'm glad it worked out that way tbh.
> 
> Sorry if this is too much info- feel free to ping me if you want. Or not. I just thought I'd pass along what I know from my experience-- it can certainly happen hun, no matter what the "odds". There is no one size fits all- and regardless, it just takes that one good sperm and egg to meet up!!!
> 
> btw- I was only Clomid for 2 cycles, and it didn't mess with my cycle at all. I did experience some mild side affects- all very normal. But overall, it wasn't a big deal. It certainly can't hurt to give it a go and try- see what happens... and if needed, then re-assess things at that point. I've heard some great results with Clomid alone- regardless of IUI. The IUI just gives *better odds*- but again, all dependent on your circumstances... so if trying might help, I'd say do it! Give it a few months, then see. Ya never know hun :) Best of luck!!!

Thanks Seoj, I really appreciate the reply :flower: 

I think your right and I should give it a go, better to at least try than wonder about it forever more. What sort of symptoms did you experience while on it?


----------



## Briss

did he prescribe Clomid to you or your DH? I heard that in some cases Clomid is being prescribed to men and it improves their sperm count. I asked my FS about it cos we have this issue but she did not think this would help my DH. If it is just sperm count it can be improved with lifestyle changes, my Dh quit beer for 3 months and his sperm count increased from 1 million to 11


----------



## Emmi

The doctor put me on clomid and when we went to see the specialist at the private clinic - she said that the clomid had been pointless as my hubby's sperm is so slow etc. So it was to no avail......I too was ovulating so it didn't make sense.

We are now looking at IVF and ICSI which will give us the best possible chance.


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Briss,

he prescribed the Clomid for me and Emmi yes when I spoke to another clinic about doing IUI she said the Clomid would be a waste of time in our circumstances :wacko: 
My partner doesn't really drink or smoke the FS was at a loss as to what to suggest as he is taking supplements. IDK think will just give it a go and at least we will have tried it. Just worried about the effects on my cycle at my age.


----------



## nolansmom

if you take the clomid cd 1-5 or 2-6 maybe more (less mature) eggs released - but more of them? Increased chance of a sticky perhaps? Esp since you're already ovulating on own.. Good luck. :)


----------



## Briss

Just FYI some info on what clomid can do to your cycle when you already ovulate on your own https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/277019-clomid-already-ovulating.html I found it very interesting. having said that quite a few ovulating ladies here are taking chlomid in the hope they may pop more than one egg


----------



## dwallis2014

Im probably too late replying but I was diagnosed in November 2013 with a low sperm count ( <1 Million, 82% motility)

My doctors referred us for IVF and was unwilling to give me clomid

luckilly my parents retired abroad and clomid HCG and Arimidex are all available over the counter. They are also very cheap !

Anyway I started taking the following November 21st , 50mg Clomid + 1mg Arimidex (clomid increases testosterone, arimidex decreases estrogen and stops the clomid converting to estrogen)

Now I had another sperm test done on December 30th approx 6 weeks later my sperm count was at 6 million (i abstained for less than 3 hours so it was most likely well over 30million as I has "played" twice that morning) my motility was up to 89%(the highest they had ever seen!) Morphology was at 12% and 40% Grade A sperm (they have never seen that so high)

I have just found out today we are pregnant after a miscarriage in April and no success getting pregnant since.


The Clomid/Arimidex combination absolutely worked for us without that we would have had to go down the IVF route


I also started taking vitamins in September (not multivitamins as they have each vitamin in too low a quantity to be too effective) I was taking the following


Vitamin C - 1000mg
Folic Acid - 400mg
L-Arginine - 1000mg
Goji Berry - 1000mg
Siberian Ginseng - 1000mg
Zinc - 15mg
Selenium - 100iu
Vitamin E - 400mg
Aspirin - 75mg


SO in conclusion if you take 50mg a day of clomid (25 days on 5 off for 3 months) along with 1mg Arimidex (every day for 3 months) plus the vitamins i used this should help :)

good luck


----------



## nessaw

I was prescribed clomid in jan and took it for 3 cycles. I was oving and my fiance had low count and morphology. I think the idea was that it would help release more eggs so that the sperm had more targets to aim for! Unfortunately it didn't work. Top tips for taking it are to take it at night that way any side effects are generally slept through. For me the pro was it pushed my ov date back from cd9 to cd12 which was another reason it was prescribed but it did send me a bit loopy by the 3rd cycle and I believe it thinned my lining out. Good luck with it.


----------



## felcity 45

Thank you for all your replys, very much appreciated. dwalliss2014 and neesaw thank you too I still haven't taken the prescribed clomid :wacko: I'm back at the FS on Mon so will ask a few more questions and just get on it as I'm running out of time :cry:


----------



## lisap2008

Clomid did nothing for my DH sperm.


----------



## LillyTame

Has your DH seen a urologist?

All my test came back normal (labs, HSG, U/S, etc), but doc wanted me to try 2 cycles clomid even though we knew OH had low count and low motility. It didn't work. We eventually got OH to an urologist and also found out his testosterone was low. The doc put my OH on clomid! After 3 months of OH taking Clomid (takes that long to make new sperm) we got our very first BFP after trying for 28 months!

We tried putting OH on supplements at first, but he was just too sensitive to them we think because he went form 15-18mil SA to 3-4mil SAs!

I think it may be worth it to get your DH to a urologist.

Good luck!


----------



## lisap2008

LillyTame said:


> Has your DH seen a urologist?
> 
> All my test came back normal (labs, HSG, U/S, etc), but doc wanted me to try 2 cycles clomid even though we knew OH had low count and low motility. It didn't work. We eventually got OH to an urologist and also found out his testosterone was low. The doc put my OH on clomid! After 3 months of OH taking Clomid (takes that long to make new sperm) we got our very first BFP after trying for 28 months!
> 
> We tried putting OH on supplements at first, but he was just too sensitive to them we think because he went form 15-18mil SA to 3-4mil SAs!
> 
> I think it may be worth it to get your DH to a urologist.
> 
> Good luck!

Were having his hormone levels checked out and trying maca for now . the last count may have been wrong because he got mineral oil in with the sample.


----------

